# Our unknown mix breed



## Somniloquent (Jun 19, 2010)

Here are some pics of our new dog. The shelter says that shes a australian shepherd mix although im not so sure. Any thoughts on what she might be??


----------



## Somniloquent (Jun 19, 2010)

heres another


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i know what i think...i know a half border collie, half pit bull that looks a lot like your dog.

but do you have a standing side shot?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I think part Aussie or BC is very likely, but I'm not as sold on some Pit being in there. A standing side shot would definitely help.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> I think part Aussie or BC is very likely, but I'm not as sold on some Pit being in there. A standing side shot would definitely help.


i just said pit because the dog looks a LOT like a BC pit mix i know. its the shape of the jaw in the front shot..a lot blunter than your average herder...


----------



## Somniloquent (Jun 19, 2010)

heres one sort of to the side. I dont have any of her standing however. Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Somniloquent said:


> heres another


like...compare the shape of the face in the quoted shot to this shot of my pit bull...


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

There is some spaniel in there somewhere.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, I'm not really disagreeing, I can see the possibility of Pit and it would explain the brindle, I just feel there's something else in there I can't quite name.


----------



## Somniloquent (Jun 19, 2010)

I was thinking she had some pit in her but her tail confuses me from what research i have been doing. Thanks again for everyone's guesses, we have been trying to figure her out for awhile!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would buy Aussie mix.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm thinking Aussie-Boxer. No reason, simply instinct


----------



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

I dont know why, I see Akita.... must be because it looks like my friends dog, who happens to be an Akita... Beautiful dog by the way.


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

Bernese/Border is what i think!!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

GoodDogCarl said:


> Bernese/Border is what i think!!!


then where does the brindle come from???


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> then where does the brindle come from???


Could have another breed in there. Who knows!  Thats the fun of mixes


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> then where does the brindle come from???


BCs can be brindle, rarely but it happens. http://www.gis.net/~shepdog/BC_Museum/Permanent/BCColors_Brindle/BC_ColorBrindle.html

I really see BC and something thicker in there. Pit or boxer would make sense but wouldn't that have shorter hair? Just going by borderstaffies, they tend to be smooth coated.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> BCs can be brindle, rarely but it happens. http://www.gis.net/~shepdog/BC_Museum/Permanent/BCColors_Brindle/BC_ColorBrindle.html
> 
> I really see BC and something thicker in there. Pit or boxer would make sense but wouldn't that have shorter hair? Just going by borderstaffies, they tend to be smooth coated.


the dog i mentioned that this dog looks like...is a confirmed border collie x APBT. mom is a pure blood ADBA registered APBT and dad is a Pureblood AKC registered Border Collie. it was a deliberate crossbreeding by a farmer friend of my grandfather. and that dog has the long Border Collie coat type.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That's strange. I always assumed long hair was recessive. All borderstaffies I've seen have been pretty uniformly built and all have had tight smooth coats like the staff part of their ancestry.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> That's strange. I always assumed long hair was recessive. All borderstaffies I've seen have been pretty uniformly built and all have had tight smooth coats like the staff part of their ancestry.


not really..because while extremely rare...and a huge DQ...occasionally a longer coat will pop up in pure APBT. more like a lab's coat than a BC's but not the smooth tight pit bull coat.

EDIT TO ADD

there's also the possibility that there's more than one gene responsible for coat type in pits.

i say that because some pits have a sort of "mane" going on. Bolo would be a prime example. the fur around her shoulder/base of neck is twice as long as the fur on the rest of her. then there's the occasional long coat and then some pits will have a more bristly coat and others have almost no coat at all.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I think one parent was a bully or bully mix and the other was just a mix.

I do not see a "50/50" dog here.


----------

